# ONR as a QD what ratio do you use?



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi folks,
A lot of the time i simply cant leave the black polo alone i know its a black thing.

Now i know QD are used to clear light soiling and put some bling on.

But all i want to do is remove the light soiling often a days worth or so and not really enough for a bucket of onr wash.

Having done some searching on the forum i have seen onr come up and people saying it doesnt really add anything as a QD would but thats exactly what i want just a light clean as i can them throw some more wax on.

Yep certainly addicted i know.

So folks if you use onr in this way what are your ratios please.

I made a bit up today at 1oz so 30ml in 800ml spray bottle.

Should i have a stonger mix?

What do you folks make it up at?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I put 1 cap full into a 600ml bottle.

Works for excatly what your after.


----------



## gtlewi (Mar 30, 2010)

3 caps in a litre spray bottle seems to work well for me:thumb:


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

QD ratio 1 part of onr to 20 parts of water (1-20)


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

James, in winter, be jolly careful, especially if you have any salt on the paint!
This cleaning method is OK if the car has only been standing, but with the 
presence of salt there's a very high risk of marring. When you come to notice
it, there'll be a strong temptation to blame the ONR when in fact the real cause 
is partly hydrated salt!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> James, in winter, be jolly careful, especially if you have any salt on the paint!
> This cleaning method is OK if the car has only been standing, but with the
> presence of salt there's a very high risk of marring. When you come to notice
> it, there'll be a strong temptation to blame the ONR when in fact the real cause
> ...


As you say only viable on motor stood overnight with the salt that is still been used at this time of year.


----------

